# Ben Johnson



## trawl55 (Apr 10, 2008)

Can any members give me any information on m v Ben Johnson,it was a coastal tanker owned by national Benzol.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Ben Johson, 228 tons. Built 1938 by Rowhedge Ironworks & Co; Ltd, Rowhedge. 112.2 x 22.7 x 9.4. 
7 cylinder diesel, 7 1/16th x 11 13/16ths. Built by British Auxiliaries Ltd, Glasgow. 
Machinery aft. Cruiser stern
Code flags MMSZ. O/No; 166438. British flag, Registered London.
Owned by National Benzole Co; Ltd.


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

'Ben Johnson',.........became the 'Zeus' - afraid I cant tell you any more than that !
Rob.


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

BEN JOHNSON
1964 sold by Shell-Mex & BP Ltd, London, to John P Katsoulakos, Piraeus, renamed VARKIZA (Greek flag)
1966 sold to Arapeglou & Malengovich, Piraeus, not renamed
1972 sold to J Daifas, Piraeus, not renamed
1976 sold to Aristos Kaisis, Limassol, Cyprus, renamed ZEUS (Cypriot flag)
1982 sold Konitsa Navigation Co, Limassol, and at Limassol in May 1982 awaiting scrapping


----------

